# PC vs. Bitstream HT-S894



## bobh33 (Jan 13, 2008)

Hello again (and again). Seems like audio on TV shows sound better than DVD's so far. I have the DVD player in & out HDMI and the TV optical. I'm sure there are a bunch of settings not right yet (I hope so at least). The DVD player is reading Dolby Digital and the movies are DD. And can they throw any more listening modes at you!!!!! I'm just not getting the crispness on the movies like TV.
Thanks!!
Bob


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ar you using the TV speakers for the audio from the DVD player?
If so you cant use the DD or DTS audio as you need to select stereo 2.1 output on the DVD menu before you play it.


----------



## bobh33 (Jan 13, 2008)

No, it's the Onkyo speakers that came with the package.
Thanks


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

bobh33 said:


> No, it's the Onkyo speakers that came with the package.
> Thanks


Quick test, use the same audio input that you are using on your TV with your dvd player. Listen to one, then switch the cable and listen to the other. If the problem still exists, then the problem is in your DVD player. If the problem goes away, then it's in your AVR.

Let us know which one it is, and we'll give you steps from there.


----------



## bobh33 (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm not sure if I can because it's optical from TV to AVR and HDMI from DVD to AVR. I also thought I saw in the DVD manual that using HDMI overrides any of the audio settings like PCM, 96/48hz.. etc.? Don't you think in this system with DD that the clicks should be crisp and the booms floor shaking? I realize it's not a $2K setup but if it does it for TV, I would hope it does it for DVD
Thanks!
Bob


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

bobh33 said:


> ... I'm not sure if I can because it's optical from TV to AVR and HDMI from DVD to AVR. ...


When watching DVD's you need to choose an input in your AVR; Do you use the TV input or DVD input???:huh: ... they will give you a different sound, I'm sure you're using the TV input (I've noticed this in my system) :yes:.

Are you using your TV speakers at the same time with your AVR speakers??? ... I think is not a good idea, at least to me, the sound is not right ... I always set the TV volume to "zero".


----------



## bobh33 (Jan 13, 2008)

Can you explain a little further on checking the inputs??


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

bobh33 said:


> I'm not sure if I can because it's optical from TV to AVR and HDMI from DVD to AVR.


Does the DVD player have an Optical output as well? If so, just use the same cable (will require contorting and, likely, a spotter). 

Marshall


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

bobh33 said:


> Can you explain a little further on checking the inputs??


Looking at the pictures of your HT-S894 online, I think this is the way you have the connections: from DVD HDMI out to HDMI in on the AVR ... from AVR HDMI out to TV HDMI in ... and from TV optical out to AVR optical in, Right???

Play any DVD, then choose the DVD input on your AVR (HDMI 1 or HDMI 2, whichever you use to connect the DVD to the AVR) ... when playing the DVD change the input on the AVR to where you connected the TV (optical 1, optical 2, etc.) ... you will notice that they sound different :yes::yes: ... at least on my HT it does, one day I was adjusting something and I noticed that the sound was not right when playing a DVD; I noticed that the AVR input was set on TV not DVD as always ... that's how I found out that the sound is different if you don't get it directly from DVD player :yes:


----------



## bobh33 (Jan 13, 2008)

I'll check it out tonight. Thanks guys!!


----------



## bobh33 (Jan 13, 2008)

We might have a winner!!! I think I had to many "in1's", etc. assigned to component & HDMI. I only have in1 to HDMI/DVD and in1 to Component/Video 1. I think I got it. Thanks guys, I knew it just wasn't right!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

bobh33 said:


> We might have a winner!!! I think I had to many "in1's", etc. assigned to component & HDMI. I only have in1 to HDMI/DVD and in1 to Component/Video 1. I think I got it. Thanks guys, I knew it just wasn't right!!!!!!!!!!!




What do you mean you have to many "in1's" assigned to component and HDMI???? ...



> ...I only have in1 to HDMI/DVD and in1 to Component/Video 1...


Are this connection from DVD player to AVR???? .... if that's the case, you only need to use the HDMI to HDMI/DVD ... you don't need to connect anything to Video 1.

Using HDMI will transfer Audio/Video to AVR, and the HDMI cable from AVR to TV will also carry Audio/Video to TV :yes::yes:

You're correct using an optical from TV to AVR (TV/SAT, etc..) this will carry any sound from TV, (it doesn't matter if is from regular antenna, VCR (if you have one), DVD, etc.) ... :T

Hope this helps and I didn't make you :dizzy:


----------



## bobh33 (Jan 13, 2008)

On my "video input" on the setup on the AVR. Under components, I only have "in1" for Video 1 for TV, and under HDMI, I only have "HDMI 1" for the DVD player. Before, I had "in1" listed for other hookups like Video 1 & Video 2 under the HDMI settings, etc. I just reduced down to those two hookups & I think that's what did it. It was one of those things where I kept trying things & don't remember exactly what worked!


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

bobh33 said:


> ... It was one of those things where I kept trying things & don't remember exactly what worked!


:T:T COngratulations ... enjoy your HT!!!


----------

